
Elon Musk's Mars Dream Is Worth Rooting For - rbanffy
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-06-19/elon-musk-s-mars-dream-is-worth-rooting-for?utm_content=view&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&cmpid%3D=socialflow-twitter-view
======
eesmith
How much would it be worth to have a sustainable city of one million people on
Earth? What's preventing that from happening?

By "sustainable" I mean a nearly closed loop system, with little need for
water or air from the rest of the Earth, and little in the way of waste.

Because it seems like that is the biggest hurdle to this dream.

